

Ask PG: Has the percentage of complete pivots changed? - joshmlewis

It seems like YC is funding more established startups these days, which makes sense when you have more and more to choose from.  I was wondering if it was a possible side effect that more companies are staying somewhat with their original application idea since they are more established or is there still a high percentage of companies that completely pivot?
======
pg
Off the top of my head I'd say not.

~~~
joshmlewis
Interesting. Thanks for answering. I hope to see you next batch. :)

------
the_watcher
I know of 4 companies just off the top of my head that were accepted to YC
within 3 months of founding.

